# My first chance to hug a Jug.



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

There was a show at Teterboro airport this weekend with a few warbirds, notably a P-47, the type my dad flew in the Pacific. This was my first chance to get up close and touch one. So I did!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

They also had a B-17 there, and they were selling rides. I passed, but I ended up in a great spot to get video of her starting up and taking off.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p03Nu84B--Y

*sigh*


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Sounds like a perfect day!
Did you get a butt-load of hi res photos to help you in the hyper-detailing of builds?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nah. There's nothing I could shoot that I couldn't find in my reference books or a google search.


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Never went up in one, but I've gotten to take walking tours of a couple. To look so big, they're actually horribly cramped. Heaven help you if you have to get from the waist position to the cockpit, and we won't even talk about the ball turret or tail gunner positions.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

cramped? this thing is palatial compared to the 109!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dad moved up from P-39s to P-47s. He said the P-39 was so narrow that it squeezed his shoulders when he shut the doors. The Jug, he said he felt like he could have a party in!


----------



## Nemorosus (Feb 1, 2002)

Checked out your dad's planes on your website. Glad you posted some actual photos to compare with your fine work. I see a diorama in this one:

http://www.inpayne.com/models/planes/squawee.jpg

Happy Fourth!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thanks! 
Apparently, they used those local oxen to cart bombs and supplies around on Saipan.


----------

